# Recovering from a failed build



## mroussin51 (Jan 18, 2012)

Greetings,

I think I have been approaching this incorrectly. When a package fails to build, usually due to a dependency. I have been resolving the dependency, rm the packages, and starting over again. I am sure there is a better way but I don't know it. I have read the make and install manual pages, the Handbook Ch. 5 and searched the web and this forum. I would appreciate it if you will point me in the right direction. 

Also, if the build fails completely is there somewhere I should put the files so that they don't have to be downloaded again?

Thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## mroussin51 (Jan 18, 2012)

*I found it*

Hello again,

I continued to search and found this web page:

http://www.us-webmasters.com/FreeBSD/Tips-Hints-Tricks/make-install-fails-dies-quits/

I had been trying the wrong commands.

I still would like to know which directory to move downloaded packages to. I had a message from the make file to move downloaded packages to the distfile. I was under the impression that they are downloaded directly to the distfile.

My exceptional level of ignorance has me confused as you are well aware!

Your guidance is valued

Mike


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2012)

Files downloaded for a port don't need to be downloaded again. They are stored in /usr/ports/distfiles/.


----------



## bigearsbilly (Jan 18, 2012)

Start with maybe reading the manual for ports(7) which is interesting.

Keep your ports tree up to date, maybe with portsnap(8)

You can update ports automagically with:ports-mgmt/portmaster

For portmaster
I would suggest creating/understanding /usr/local/etc/portmaster.rc(.sample)
and doing the recommended stuff, especially:



> # Save copies of old shared libraries (recommended) (-w)
> # SAVE_SHARED=wopt


----------



## mroussin51 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Solved*

Gentlemen,

Thank you SirDice. I was unclear on what happens to packages that were downloaded during a build.

Also, thank you biggearsbilly for the advise. I went back and read the Handbook again. I also read the ports manual pages and that was enlightening.

I am going to learn how to automatically update my ports tree following your advice.

Best regards,

mroussin51


----------

